# Holly Blue Burmilla 3 yrs old RPR



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Holly Blue Burmilla 3 yrs old 
Holly is lovely, she would love to be an only cat, she's very affectionate and chatty and loves to follow you around, neutered microchipped she has had her 1st vaccination and we need another in 2 weeks time.



If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about then from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------

